# The Always Hidden Camera at the World Cup



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 4, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16829"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16829">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Northlight has been sent an image showing an always covered Canon camera. Apparently this photographer is always in the exact same spot on the side of the pitch. The camera is always covered in the white tarp, while no other camera is. It’s definitely a Canon as you can easily tell it’s a Canon lens.</p>
<p>We have been told numerous times that the replacement to the EOS 7D would be at the World Cup going through professional testing. Maybe that’s what’s under the cover.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/hidden_camera.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16830" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/hidden_camera-575x343.jpg" alt="hidden_camera" width="575" height="343" /></a></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_7dmk2.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 4, 2014)

I've got my doubts... There's easier ways to disguise a prototype camera.


----------



## infared (Jul 4, 2014)

Kindof silly to go to such extreme measures to hide a prototype. What's the big deal. Its just the outside of a camera body, that basically looks like most of the other black boxes that Canon has produced for the last ten years. Right? It is the tech and the insides that matter and they don't show.


----------



## Max ☢ (Jul 4, 2014)

it could be just a PR stunt from Canon to amplify the buzz among photographers and enthusiats - this way people talk more about the upcoming 7D2.


----------



## alfredo (Jul 4, 2014)

How the heck can you tell that's a Canon lens?!? OMG how much I still have to learn...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 4, 2014)

In the news: 7D2 has sh*tty weathersealing! 

Jim


----------



## eos650 (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't like to shoot with rain covers unless I absolutely have to. They are bulky and get in my way. Which makes me wonder, why so many camera's at the World Cup are covered. I have seen several, not just the one in the photo. I could understand, if it was raining, but from what I can tell it hasn't rained or even sprinkled at any game that I have watched.

I agree that there are probably better ways to conceal a prototype, so why else would someone put up with the inconvenience of a cover, in conditions that don't seem to warrant one?


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jul 4, 2014)

eos650 said:


> I don't like to shoot with rain covers unless I absolutely have to. They are bulky and get in my way. Which makes me wonder, why so many camera's at the World Cup are covered. I have seen several, not just the one in the photo. I could understand, if it was raining, but from what I can tell it hasn't rained or even sprinkled at any game that I have watched.
> 
> I agree that there are probably better ways to conceal a prototype, so why else would someone put up with the inconvenience of a cover, in conditions that don't seem to warrant one?



- Rain is not always obvious - you have probably watched a few matches where it's been raining.
- A rain cover may be doubling as a heat shade - I've watched a few matches where most of the crowd had vacated areas of the stadium that were in the sun. A black camera might heat up to levels that caused technical problems or perhaps just made it uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2014)

Hesbehindyou said:


> eos650 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like to shoot with rain covers unless I absolutely have to. They are bulky and get in my way. Which makes me wonder, why so many camera's at the World Cup are covered. I have seen several, not just the one in the photo. I could understand, if it was raining, but from what I can tell it hasn't rained or even sprinkled at any game that I have watched.
> ...


 
But only one? None of the others? Maybe its one of the Sony A7R's with a Canon lens. I could see why a Pro would hide it


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup, it's just a decoy to take attention away from the guy next to him with the real 7DII prototype.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 4, 2014)

In the past they would normally just put the prototype guts into an old body shell but if they don't fit then they need to go to plan b.


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 4, 2014)

At last, the missing frames of the Zapruder film.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you sure it's not a Sony and the photographer is ashamed of it


----------



## Niki (Jul 4, 2014)

we still have a week to find it


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 4, 2014)

a few hilarious replies. kudos


----------



## Skip (Jul 4, 2014)

I noticed a camera with a black cover over it in the last round of matches, just assumed it was cos of the rain


----------



## unfocused (Jul 4, 2014)

Camera actually being used by a little alien sitting in a bike basket. Guy behind him had to keep him covered so the government guys wouldn't spot and dissect him.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's obviously an EOS M with a foam surround to make it look bigger....


----------



## Diko (Jul 4, 2014)

*1Dx mark II or 7D mark II*

I was going to wait until the end of the World Cup. Wanted to check the last games. Both semi- and finals. But that stupid *NL* article made me post it prematurely:







If I had a prototype I would *NEVER *put it under a stupid *WHITE *raincoat next to... none

*NL* had to get some more visitors and ergo more referral links.... So why not speculate on an easily to spot white spot... And check how convinient to put it just the rumored combination for the Photokina....

Am I the only one that believes that the 1Dx mark II or whatever it will be called can be already in the wild? And for the sake Never ever put it under white so eye-candy coat...

ON the other hand prototypes are known to be lacking a brand/vendor plate.

This is the very first game of the World Cup 2014. This frame is available on the HD game version.

Feel free to speculate ;-)


----------



## canon1dxman (Jul 4, 2014)

I did post this about the hidden cam on CR a few days ago....glad you've all woken up ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 4, 2014)

yaeh!
that's what CR is for.

It doesen't matter what's hidden unterneath that white plastic...
But at least we've got something to talk about. 

EVEN IF this is really a 7D successor and even if we are sure about it, we don't know what it will deliver to us.
*lol*

If we just had some [CR2] specs... then it would be interesting.

so it is....




just some white plastic foil - no matter what's unterneath.

*rotfl*
really great.


----------



## Bakje (Jul 4, 2014)

It's not a cover, it's a pillow. Because football (sorry, "soccer") is that interesting.


----------



## mkabi (Jul 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> But only one? None of the others? Maybe its one of the Sony A7R's with a Canon lens. I could see why a Pro would hide it





Don Haines said:


> Are you sure it's not a Sony and the photographer is ashamed of it





danski0224 said:


> It's obviously an EOS M with a foam surround to make it look bigger....



You guys all beat me to it. Only I was going to put that he is hiding a rebel body under there. Thats a photographer, smart enough to invest in glass, rather than body


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: 1Dx mark II or 7D mark II*



Diko said:


> I was going to wait until the end of the World Cup. Wanted to check the last games. Both semi- and finals. But that stupid *NL* article made me post it prematurely:
> ...



Sorry about your premature post problem...

I don't think the picture points to much at all, but it's more robust than most of the stuff that Craig and myself get sent ;-)


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 4, 2014)

Regardless of labeling you can determine a FF camera from a crop sensor visually, that might be a reason to keep it under wraps.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 4, 2014)

Could be a female camera that abides by sharia law.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't get this. _If_ this is the elusive, much anticipated, mythical 7D2, then why hide it? It's pretty much a given (finally!) that it's coming out, right? Will Sony or Nikon steal the style or colour and mimic it if they see it? I mean, are there camera companies out there just waiting to do DSLR knockoffs? Aren't the important things about the camera the guts that you can't see anyway? Will Canon lose market share if someone sees the big hump on top is reality and not a rumour? Like, wow, big deal. Now, get me a pic of a Yeti and we'll talk.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Are you sure it's not a Sony and the photographer is ashamed of it


 ;D ... by the way I cover the brand name on all of my 3 Sony cameras with a black electrical tape :-[


----------



## Orc (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello from the newbie for tonight...

What I'd like to know is why no one on the sidelines is asking this guy why he's hiding his camera. Doesn't anyone know who the camera man is, and contact him for a few questions??
Perhaps he's just using a towel to wipe his face, temperatures at the World Cup are high.
-------
But what do I know? I'm just a tourist on this site...
-------

BTW, no, I don't use a G16. I'll change that as sons as I can figure how/where.


----------



## Lister (Jul 5, 2014)

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/5379397d2.png


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 5, 2014)

Orc said:


> What I'd like to know is why no one on the sidelines is asking this guy why he's hiding his camera. Doesn't anyone know who the camera man is, and contact him for a few questions??



Maybe not at that moment...


----------



## dolina (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, this post takes the cake.

Hey Fox Mulder, the 90s wants your conspiracy theories back. 

Just kidding Craig!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 5, 2014)

Lister said:


> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/5379397d2.png




Wow, even the cover is branded.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 5, 2014)

Daniel Flather said:


> Lister said:
> 
> 
> > http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/5379397d2.png
> ...



Those white covers are standard Canon rain coats. They come in three sizes - S, M and L. I have all three and they are excellent quality, and are purchased directly from Canon themselves.

When I shoot a match and there is a risk of rain, I will often put the rain cover on the lens but move it off the body, it only takes a second to cover the body from there and you do not risk losing any shots by doing this.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 5, 2014)

dolina said:


> Hey Fox Mulder, the 90s wants your conspiracy theories back.



Maybe its a social experiement; take any camera you have at hand, make it unidentifyable and track how fast the rumors spread and how they evolve.


----------



## Skip (Jul 5, 2014)

Daniel Flather said:


> Lister said:
> 
> 
> > http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/5379397d2.png
> ...



Never mind the camera, I see the linesman has got the new design Brazil 2014 flag  :


----------



## Synkka (Jul 5, 2014)

It was raining in the matches today or prior, but what I found interesting was what looked someone shooting with a sx50hs on a monopod. Seems like an odd camera for a pro at a night game


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 5, 2014)

The photos displayed were from the game Algeria - Germany with partially stronger rain. So this might be the (boring) explanation of these "hidden cameras" ...


----------



## pp77 (Jul 5, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> The photos displayed were from the game Algeria - Germany with partially stronger rain. So this might be the (boring) explanation of these "hidden cameras" ...



Exactly, there was heavy rain throughout the whole match.
if in yesterday's soccer games the cameras were still covered I would rather believe new prototypes being tested hidden from the public....


----------



## trulandphoto (Jul 5, 2014)

7D replacement must be coming soon. $500 instant rebate starting tonight at midnight at Adorama.

If I didn't already have 2 I might pick up a new one.


----------



## barton springs (Jul 5, 2014)

We have been told numerous times that the replacement to the EOS 7D would be at the World Cup 
going through professional testing. Maybe that’s what’s under the cover.
[/quote]

I find it hard to take the original rumor serious.

For this kind of important work I've never shared space with anyone not using a late 
model pro body of the 1D or D1 series variety, it just goes with the territory... I don't
think it's a 7D. I think that photog is trying to draw attention to himself which is not
good and I bet a violation of the agreement he or his agency signed to get his credential.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been watching a lot of matches and I swear I got a glimpse of some lenses I've never seen before (ex. 100-400 II). However I don't remember anymore which matches those were at, and have no screen captures or anything.
It's sure there is new equipment being tested out in the field, it's just a matter of time someone see's it and captures it.

I was surprised to see some old primes like the 400 f/2.8 II (non IS) being used, or non gripped EOS cameras. Seems to me that at these kind of events you have the newest and best ???


----------



## JohnUSA (Jul 6, 2014)

Just joining the fun! Note the "Elephant Man" reference.


----------



## Marauder (Jul 6, 2014)

JohnUSA said:


> Just joining the fun! Note the "Elephant Man" reference.



LOL Awesome! ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2014)

Synkka said:


> It was raining in the matches today or prior, but what I found interesting was what looked someone shooting with a sx50hs on a monopod. Seems like an odd camera for a pro at a night game


It could be the rumored SX-60..... Perhaps that is the secret camera that Canon is testing and not a 7D2


----------



## Marauder (Jul 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > It was raining in the matches today or prior, but what I found interesting was what looked someone shooting with a sx50hs on a monopod. Seems like an odd camera for a pro at a night game
> ...



LOL Wouldn't THAT make the forum run red with blood and fury!!!!  : LOL


----------



## Diko (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: 1Dx mark II or 7D mark II*



keithcooper said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



)))

Actually if I had nailed it down with some bizarre new button I would have posted right away. 

But since failed to find on the first game any _huge-easy-to-distinct-from-half-a-soccer-field_ modification on any body presented there, I am afraid I had no other option except to prematurely post it just to express my disbelief what a joke of a picture *NL *has posted.

IMO anyone would share my opinion that for a rumor site *NL *is quite respectable. But this last picture that was posted is shared all over th3 intern3t. And it is quite, quite away from even logical explanation to '"_you know this rain-coated camera could be the new 7D M2 that everyone KNOWS that it will be on the WC 2014.... or maybe it is not._"

Even worse: CR reposts it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Synkka said:
> ...


Yes...

SX-60...
20-1500mm equivalent...
DPAF
digic6 processor
gps, wifi and touchscreen
and even 4K 24fps video 

I bet they would sell WAY!!! more of those than the 7D2 and 5D4 combined....


----------



## Rudolf Rudolph (Jul 9, 2014)

There is a brand new lens under the cover. It is a super L IS UM f/2.8-800 mm lens. A famous Dutch cycle press agency is testing this canon from Canon. On sale after Photokina 2014 Köln Germany, price about € 35.000.


----------



## halituzun (Jul 10, 2014)

There were at least 7-8 so called hidden cameras during Arg-Hol semifinal game. 'Canon' brand name was written on the cover material. A lot of them were the middle part of the pitch rather than corner areas. Testing a crop body from distance may be ? No rain before and during the game and all the Nikon body and lenses used were without cover btw.


----------



## rs (Jul 10, 2014)

halituzun said:


> There were at least 7-8 so called hidden cameras during Arg-Hol semifinal game. 'Canon' brand name was written on the cover material. A lot of them were the middle part of the pitch rather than corner areas. Testing a crop body from distance may be ? No rain before and during the game and all the Nikon body and lenses used were without cover btw.



Those photographers probably read CR, and are just playing with us ;D


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 10, 2014)

Rudolf Rudolph said:


> There is a brand new lens under the cover. It is a super L IS UM f/2.8-800 mm lens. A famous Dutch cycle press agency is testing this canon from Canon. On sale after Photokina 2014 Köln Germany, price about € 35.000.


Composition would be a challenge unless they're shooting from the top row of the grandstand.


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2014)

halituzun said:


> There were at least 7-8 so called hidden cameras during Arg-Hol semifinal game. 'Canon' brand name was written on the cover material. A lot of them were the middle part of the pitch rather than corner areas. Testing a crop body from distance may be ? No rain before and during the game and all the Nikon body and lenses used were without cover btw.



errrr... it was pissin down ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 10, 2014)

halituzun said:


> There were at least 7-8 so called hidden cameras during Arg-Hol semifinal game. 'Canon' brand name was written on the cover material.



LOL. Of course it has Canon written on them, they are Canon rain covers (they come in three different sizes), and if you were very observant you will have noticed that the writing is sometimes red and sometimes grey. The red ones are the older version, the grey ones the newer.

I have all three.

If you would like one, contact Canon as that is where you buy them from.

Just imagine all the prototypes and new inventions you could hide the next time you are trying to work in torrential rain!!! ??? ;D :


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Jul 10, 2014)

In the Brazil - Germany game, I was so obsessed about spotting a new Canon body being tested that I completely ignored the game itself. I hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2014)

Chapman Baxter said:


> In the Brazil - Germany game, I was so obsessed about spotting a new Canon body being tested that I completely ignored the game itself. I hope I didn't miss anything.


Brazil scored at the very end of the game.... I'm fairly sure Germany didn't do anything noteworthy....


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 10, 2014)

Who says it's a rain cover? It could be a:

- Drool cover - envy is messy thing when staring at a new DSLR body
- Sweat cover - some of those players don't seem big on showers or anti-antiperspirant
- Sound cover - new shutter noises draw the attention of fellow shooters - and who needs a sound blimp when vinyl will do?
- Sun cover - if lenses are white to prevent issues from heat expansion, why does Canon only make a few Rebel bodies in white? Solution - white cover!
- Dark bag - maybe he's still shooting film


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 10, 2014)

No, no, it IS the 7D2. It's now official!

http://www.inferse.com/16087/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-spotted-fifa-world-cup-mid-september-release-date/

D


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> No, no, it IS the 7D2. It's now official!
> 
> http://www.inferse.com/16087/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-spotted-fifa-world-cup-mid-september-release-date/
> 
> D



Nailed it!!!
Must check out the Canon Rumors source they quote, sounds like those guys are on the ball


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2014)

We should consider that the mystery shooter on the grassy knoll may just like to shoot with a cover. Maybe he thinks it gives him good luck or something. Togs are a weird bunch. 

He might have nothing to do with the Canon prototype. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2014)

zim said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > No, no, it IS the 7D2. It's now official!
> ...



if the rumour is repeated enough, it becomes confirmation of the rumour....


----------



## Diko (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Richard8971 said:
> ...



IMO you have no idea how much it is repeated already. That much that they can put it into the constitution already


----------

